# A 20ft wall help!



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Cousin Joe said:


> I painted a three story condo complex in southfield Mi useing a brush taped with blue tape on the end of a 14 foot pole, I'm scared to death of heights, but job had to be done. I was on a 20 foot with the pole. If you dont have the scaffold for that type of job and your gonna be hopping it every five feet then just tape it to a pole and be done with it.


What is all this tape to a pole stuff. They make a cheater that you can buy at your paintstore, you can adjust it to the proper angle and position you need. Then screw it on to desired size of extension pole.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

That sounds interesting even for 8' walls. If the learning curve is not too great. May have to check the SW store. Don't think I have evr seen them.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Danahy said:


> Use your current ladder, climb up, and cut in using a brush on a short stick.


Ya I think thats the best idea so far :thumbup: 

Now I just need that brush clamp and I'm good to go.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

slickshift said:


> I'd bring my 18 foot ext ladder in there
> You gotta have someone foot it though, unless it's on carpet
> It is time (man-hour) consuming
> 
> ...


The link doesn't work.......


----------

